# L.E. : Cardinale vuole un grande Milan ma sostenibile.



## admin (21 Giugno 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato da Liverpool Echo, l'obiettivo di Cardinale (che ha anche quote del Liverpool ma non ci sono conflitti di interesse nè incompatibilità NDR) è quello di riportare il Milan al top in Europa. Una delle priorità è al costruzione del nuovo stadio. Poi, Cardinale vuole sfruttare il legame tra Milan e moda creando prodotti ad hoc per attirare non solo i tifosi rossoneri. Il tutto attraverso il controllo dei costi e la sostenibilità seguendo l'esempio di Fenway Sports Group con il *Liverpool*.


----------



## mabadi (21 Giugno 2022)

ok ci sta ma la sostenibilità la puoi ottenere dopo investimenti considerevoli.


----------



## Goro (21 Giugno 2022)

Immagino che nessun'altro ci avesse pensato prima a fare queste cose, ci voleva Jerry la volpe


----------



## Djici (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Liverpool Echo, l'obiettivo di Cardinale (che ha anche quote del Liverpool ma non ci sono conflitti di interesse nè incompatibilità NDR) è quello di riportare il Milan al top in Europa. Una delle priorità è al costruzione del nuovo stadio. Poi, Cardinale vuole sfruttare il legame tra Milan e moda creando prodotti ad hoc per attirare non solo i tifosi rossoneri. Il tutto attraverso il controllo dei costi e la sostenibilità seguendo l'esempio di Fenway Sports Group con il *Liverpool*.


Faranno le sfilate di moda a l'intervallo 
Così faremo soldi per davvero. Altro che Milan Cina


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Liverpool Echo, l'obiettivo di Cardinale (che ha anche quote del Liverpool ma non ci sono conflitti di interesse nè incompatibilità NDR) è quello di riportare il Milan al top in Europa. Una delle priorità è al costruzione del nuovo stadio. Poi, Cardinale vuole sfruttare il legame tra Milan e moda creando prodotti ad hoc per attirare non solo i tifosi rossoneri. *Il tutto attraverso il controllo dei costi e la sostenibilità *seguendo l'esempio di Fenway Sports Group con il *Liverpool*.



Si scrive sostenibilità e si legge risparmio.


----------



## CS10 (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Liverpool Echo, l'obiettivo di Cardinale (che ha anche quote del Liverpool ma non ci sono conflitti di interesse nè incompatibilità NDR) è quello di riportare il Milan al top in Europa. Una delle priorità è al costruzione del nuovo stadio. Poi, Cardinale vuole sfruttare il legame tra Milan e moda creando prodotti ad hoc per attirare non solo i tifosi rossoneri. Il tutto attraverso il controllo dei costi e la sostenibilità seguendo l'esempio di Fenway Sports Group con il *Liverpool*.


Ecco, questa per fonte e contenuti mi sembra una velina...


----------



## cuoredidrago (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Liverpool Echo, l'obiettivo di Cardinale (che ha anche quote del Liverpool ma non ci sono conflitti di interesse nè incompatibilità NDR) è quello di riportare il Milan al top in Europa. Una delle priorità è al costruzione del nuovo stadio. Poi, Cardinale vuole sfruttare il legame tra Milan e moda creando prodotti ad hoc per attirare non solo i tifosi rossoneri. Il tutto attraverso il controllo dei costi e la sostenibilità seguendo l'esempio di Fenway Sports Group con il *Liverpool*.


Voglio essere magrissimo e mangiare 8 pizze al giorno. 
OOOOOOkkkkkk jerry!


----------



## Sam (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Liverpool Echo, l'obiettivo di Cardinale (che ha anche quote del Liverpool ma non ci sono conflitti di interesse nè incompatibilità NDR) è quello di riportare il Milan al top in Europa. Una delle priorità è al costruzione del nuovo stadio. Poi, Cardinale vuole sfruttare il legame tra Milan e moda creando prodotti ad hoc per attirare non solo i tifosi rossoneri. Il tutto attraverso il controllo dei costi e la sostenibilità seguendo l'esempio di Fenway Sports Group con il *Liverpool*.


Pare che Jerry Cardinale abbia già imparato le prime parole d'italiano.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Liverpool Echo, l'obiettivo di Cardinale (che ha anche quote del Liverpool ma non ci sono conflitti di interesse nè incompatibilità NDR) è quello di riportare il Milan al top in Europa. Una delle priorità è al costruzione del nuovo stadio. Poi, Cardinale vuole sfruttare il legame tra Milan e moda creando prodotti ad hoc per attirare non solo i tifosi rossoneri. Il tutto attraverso il controllo dei costi e la sostenibilità seguendo l'esempio di Fenway Sports Group con il *Liverpool*.



Intanto veda di farci vincere altri scudetti e possibilmente anche Champions, poi i soldi verranno da sé.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Liverpool Echo, l'obiettivo di Cardinale (che ha anche quote del Liverpool ma non ci sono conflitti di interesse nè incompatibilità NDR) è quello di riportare il Milan al top in Europa. Una delle priorità è al costruzione del nuovo stadio. Poi, Cardinale vuole sfruttare il legame tra Milan e moda creando prodotti ad hoc per attirare non solo i tifosi rossoneri. Il tutto attraverso il controllo dei costi e la sostenibilità seguendo l'esempio di Fenway Sports Group con il *Liverpool*.


Parole che non leggo:

"campo"
"vittorie"
"sportivo"
"investimenti"

Ergo, non me ne frega nulla.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Liverpool Echo, l'obiettivo di Cardinale (che ha anche quote del Liverpool ma non ci sono conflitti di interesse nè incompatibilità NDR) è quello di riportare il Milan al top in Europa. Una delle priorità è al costruzione del nuovo stadio. Poi, Cardinale vuole sfruttare il legame tra Milan e moda creando prodotti ad hoc per attirare non solo i tifosi rossoneri. Il tutto attraverso il controllo dei costi e la sostenibilità seguendo l'esempio di Fenway Sports Group con il *Liverpool*.


E questo va bene, però c'è un però. Oggi ci sono delle operazioni di mercato che Maldini deve chiudere... le può chiudere o no? Gli aspetti relativi alla visione di Cardinale vengono dopo, oggi ci sono aspetti molto più pragmatici e contingenti che vanno risolti.


----------



## danjr (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Liverpool Echo, l'obiettivo di Cardinale (che ha anche quote del Liverpool ma non ci sono conflitti di interesse nè incompatibilità NDR) è quello di riportare il Milan al top in Europa. Una delle priorità è al costruzione del nuovo stadio. Poi, Cardinale vuole sfruttare il legame tra Milan e moda creando prodotti ad hoc per attirare non solo i tifosi rossoneri. Il tutto attraverso il controllo dei costi e la sostenibilità seguendo l'esempio di Fenway Sports Group con il *Liverpool*.


Torni a giocare a football manager allora


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Liverpool Echo, l'obiettivo di Cardinale (che ha anche quote del Liverpool ma non ci sono conflitti di interesse nè incompatibilità NDR) è quello di riportare il Milan al top in Europa. Una delle priorità è al costruzione del nuovo stadio. Poi, Cardinale vuole sfruttare il legame tra Milan e moda creando prodotti ad hoc per attirare non solo i tifosi rossoneri. Il tutto attraverso il controllo dei costi e la sostenibilità seguendo l'esempio di Fenway Sports Group con il *Liverpool*.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Liverpool Echo, l'obiettivo di Cardinale (che ha anche quote del Liverpool ma non ci sono conflitti di interesse nè incompatibilità NDR) è quello di riportare il Milan al top in Europa. Una delle priorità è al costruzione del nuovo stadio. Poi, Cardinale vuole sfruttare il legame tra Milan e moda creando prodotti ad hoc per attirare non solo i tifosi rossoneri. Il tutto attraverso il controllo dei costi e la sostenibilità seguendo l'esempio di Fenway Sports Group con il *Liverpool*.


Ma comprare calciatori forti non si usa più?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma comprare calciatori forti non si usa più?


No è più profittevole vendere dildi brandizzati


----------



## Swaitak (21 Giugno 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma comprare calciatori forti non si usa più?


col Moneyball, vendi Leao, lo sostituisci con tre pippe che costano poco , una che corre, una che fa i dribbling, una che sorride


----------



## Manue (21 Giugno 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma comprare calciatori forti non si usa più?



I parametri del software che usa Jerry per estrapolare giocatori adatti alla nostra squadra, 
non prevede la parola "forti" tra le caratteristiche, ma sostenibili.


----------



## sunburn (21 Giugno 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> No è più profittevole vendere dildi brandizzati


“Vibra con Ibra”.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> “Vibra con Ibra”.



Il vibratore più soggetto a rotture della storia. Giusto 5 minuti, poi devi arrangiarti a mano.


----------



## luigi61 (21 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il vibratore più soggetto a rotture della storia. Giusto 5 minuti, poi devi arrangiarti a mano.





Goro ha scritto:


> Immagino che nessun'altro ci avesse pensato prima a fare queste cose, ci voleva Jerry la volpe





Djici ha scritto:


> Faranno le sfilate di moda a l'intervallo
> Così faremo soldi per davvero. Altro che Milan Cina





Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si scrive sostenibilità e si legge risparmio.





Hellscream ha scritto:


> Parole che non leggo:
> 
> "campo"
> "vittorie"
> ...





BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma comprare calciatori forti non si usa più?





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> No è più profittevole vendere dildi brandizzati





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il vibratore più soggetto a rotture della storia. Giusto 5 minuti, poi devi arrangiarti a mano.


Ma dove eravate quando si festeggiava lo scudetto??? (CIT)
lo propongo come must.....


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2022)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ma dove eravate quando si festeggiava lo scudetto??? (CIT)
> lo propongo come must.....



Personalmente, raccattavo i cocci del posacenere che avevo appena spaccato contro il televisore, dopo aver visto le immagini dei maledetti rabbini ballare sul pullman.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Liverpool Echo, l'obiettivo di Cardinale (che ha anche quote del Liverpool ma non ci sono conflitti di interesse nè incompatibilità NDR) è quello di riportare il Milan al top in Europa. Una delle priorità è al costruzione del nuovo stadio. Poi, Cardinale vuole sfruttare il legame tra Milan e moda creando prodotti ad hoc per attirare non solo i tifosi rossoneri. Il tutto attraverso il controllo dei costi e la sostenibilità seguendo l'esempio di Fenway Sports Group con il *Liverpool*.


Io voglio uscire con Eleonora Boi con il mio stipendio.


----------



## luigi61 (21 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Parole che non leggo:
> 
> "campo"
> "vittorie"
> ...


2 ore di applausi e TUTTI IN PIEDI!
questo post è da incorniciare e dovrebbe essere imposto come lettura OBBLIGATA a tutti i tifosi perché rappresenta l'essenza SANA del tifo; bravo bravo bravo e ancora bravo


----------



## -Lionard- (21 Giugno 2022)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> 2 ore di applausi e TUTTI IN PIEDI!
> questo post è da incorniciare e dovrebbe essere imposto come lettura OBNLUGATA a tutti i tifosi perché rappresenta l'essenza *SANA* del tifo; bravo bravo bravo e ancora bravo


Ma quindi chi la pensa diversamente è malato? Almeno gode del diritto di parola o va esiliato nelle segrete camere di Giannino? Nulla contro di te che apprezzo per la passione che metti nei tuoi post ma è abbastanza fastidioso leggere in questi giorni continue frecciate e patenti di tifo da assegnare. Non mi inserisco di certo tra i tifosi "con la calcolatrice" ma non vedo nulla di male se qualcuno prova, magari non sempre riuscendoci, a spiegare perchè accadono determinate cose invece di abbandonarsi all'invettiva fine a sè stessa. Rendiamoci conto che scrivere un post trasudante rabbia e livore o uno pieno di entusiasmo non sposta di una virgola la realtà che è quella e quella rimane al di là di ogni nostro pensiero. Che piaccia o meno oggi, nel 2022, la componente economica/entertainment nel calcio ed in tutti gli sport professionistici è fondamentale e non si può ignorare. Quindi approfondirla, andando oltre il "prendiamo Nuneeeeeeeezzzzzz!!!", male non fa. Poi ognuno è libero di vivere la passione come vuole e può chiedere di strappare al Real Benzema e Vinicius ma questo non fa di lui un tifoso migliore o peggiore.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Liverpool Echo, l'obiettivo di Cardinale (che ha anche quote del Liverpool ma non ci sono conflitti di interesse nè incompatibilità NDR) è quello di riportare il Milan al top in Europa. Una delle priorità è al costruzione del nuovo stadio.* Poi, Cardinale vuole sfruttare il legame tra Milan e moda creando prodotti ad hoc per attirare non solo i tifosi rossoneri*. Il tutto attraverso il controllo dei costi e la sostenibilità seguendo l'esempio di Fenway Sports Group con il *Liverpool*.


non sono sicuro di aver capito bene questo progetto

cioè pensa di vendere qualcosa (vestiti,accessorfi,ecc) con il marchio milan a tifosi non milanisti? in italia europa e sudamerica credo se lo possa dimenticare..in asia e in usa non lo so

al di la di questo punto a me sembra di essere tornato ai tempi di fassone..quando c'erano tante speranze ma poca concretezza,,,del tipo guadagneremo di li..poi avremo entrate di la...ecc su cose assolutamente aleatorie..


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Giugno 2022)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ma dove eravate quando si festeggiava lo scudetto??? (CIT)
> lo propongo come must.....


Rispondi cosi: "ero a festeggiare come te,solo che il giorno dopo io stavo gia' guardando al futuro,non essendo Evoluto."


----------



## Swaitak (21 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non sono sicuro di aver capito bene questo progetto
> 
> cioè pensa di vendere qualcosa (vestiti,accessorfi,ecc) con il marchio milan a tifosi non milanisti? in italia europa e sudamerica credo se lo possa dimenticare..in asia e in usa non lo so
> 
> al di la di questo punto a me sembra di essere tornato ai tempi di fassone..quando c'erano tante speranze ma poca concretezza,,,del tipo guadagneremo di li..poi avremo entrate di la...ecc su cose assolutamente aleatorie..


boh magari gli interisti girano con la nostra maglia dei Rolling Stones, siamo inclusivi accogliamo i tifosi di tutte le squadre


----------



## jumpy65 (21 Giugno 2022)

A me interessa che l'obiettivo sia di riportare il milan al top in europa. Come voglia racimolare soldi cardinale mi interessa relativamente, negli stati uniti sono maestri nel merchandising e visto che il milan ha 80/90 milioni di tifosi nel mondo potrebbe funzionare.


----------



## UDG (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Liverpool Echo, l'obiettivo di Cardinale (che ha anche quote del Liverpool ma non ci sono conflitti di interesse nè incompatibilità NDR) è quello di riportare il Milan al top in Europa. Una delle priorità è al costruzione del nuovo stadio. Poi, Cardinale vuole sfruttare il legame tra Milan e moda creando prodotti ad hoc per attirare non solo i tifosi rossoneri. Il tutto attraverso il controllo dei costi e la sostenibilità seguendo l'esempio di Fenway Sports Group con il *Liverpool*.


Botte piena e moglie ubriaca. IL TOP


----------



## luigi61 (21 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ma quindi chi la pensa diversamente è malato? Almeno gode del diritto di parola o va esiliato nelle segrete camere di Giannino? Nulla contro di te che apprezzo per la passione che metti nei tuoi post ma è abbastanza fastidioso leggere in questi giorni continue frecciate e patenti di tifo da assegnare. Non mi inserisco di certo tra i tifosi "con la calcolatrice" ma non vedo nulla di male se qualcuno prova, magari non sempre riuscendoci, a spiegare perchè accadono determinate cose invece di abbandonarsi all'invettiva fine a sè stessa. Rendiamoci conto che scrivere un post trasudante rabbia e livore o uno pieno di entusiasmo non sposta di una virgola la realtà che è quella e quella rimane al di là di ogni nostro pensiero. Che piaccia o meno oggi, nel 2022, la componente economica/entertainment nel calcio ed in tutti gli sport professionistici è fondamentale e non si può ignorare. Quindi approfondirla, andando oltre il "prendiamo Nuneeeeeeeezzzzzz!!!", male non fa. Poi ognuno è libero di vivere la passione come vuole e può chiedere di strappare al Real Benzema e Vinicius ma questo non fa di lui un tifoso migliore o peggiore.


collega tifoso Lionard, rispondo volentieri al tuo post, il confronto è sempre gradito....i miei post possono piacere o meno alcuni concordano altri no e replicano spesso in maniera altrettanto astiosa....è la dialettica e la accetto ; d'altronde se avessi offeso qualcuno o scritto in modo ritenuto non consono admin mi avrebbe censurato cosa peraltro MAI accaduta ; se poi qualcuno si dovesse risentire per i miei post esiste la funzione ignora che anche io adopero quando lo ritengo opportuno...forza Milan sempre


----------



## Zenos (21 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> “Vibra con Ibra”.


Prendila incú con Girú


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Liverpool Echo, l'obiettivo di Cardinale (che ha anche quote del Liverpool ma non ci sono conflitti di interesse nè incompatibilità NDR) è quello di riportare il Milan al top in Europa. Una delle priorità è al costruzione del nuovo stadio. *Poi, Cardinale vuole sfruttare il legame tra Milan e moda creando prodotti ad hoc per attirare non solo i tifosi rossoneri.* Il tutto attraverso il controllo dei costi e la sostenibilità seguendo l'esempio di Fenway Sports Group con il *Liverpool*.


Che facciamo una partnership con Mapi Fashion?


----------



## sunburn (21 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Prendila incú con Girú


Davanti o dietro, su o giù, lascia fare a Kalulù.
(abbiamo un futuro nella media company ).


----------



## sunburn (21 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il vibratore più soggetto a rotture della storia. Giusto 5 minuti, poi devi arrangiarti a mano.


E tu come fai a sapere quanto durino quelli attualmente sul mercato?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


>



Mi è venuto un infarto per mezzo secondo.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


>


questo sarà il nuovo Milan Store autorizzato da Foggetto sotto lo stadio a Sesto


----------



## wildfrank (21 Giugno 2022)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ma dove eravate quando si festeggiava lo scudetto??? (CIT)
> lo propongo come must.....


Non so, siamo tutti contentissimi per il titolo strameritato, ma ho come la sensazione che il più recente allineamento dei pianeti abbia influito sulla vittoria finale. ( senza nulla togliere all'impegno dei ragazzi ). Ora ci si rende conto che, per consolidare prestazioni e risultati, magari un mercato mirato, come in effetti le trattative già avviate lasciavano presagire, sarebbe rassicurante anche per l'appassionato più negativo. 
Quando si vedrà qualcosa, gli animi saranno rasserenati, per come la vedo io.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E tu come fai a sapere quanto durino quelli attualmente sul mercato?



La moglie di Calhanoglu è demandante. Da solo non ce la faccio e ho bisogno di un'aiutino. Vuoi collaborare?


----------



## luigi61 (21 Giugno 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Non so, siamo tutti contentissimi per il titolo strameritato, ma ho come la sensazione che il più recente allineamento dei pianeti abbia influito sulla vittoria finale. ( senza nulla togliere all'impegno dei ragazzi ). Ora ci si rende conto che, per consolidare prestazioni e risultati, magari un mercato mirato, come in effetti le trattative già avviate lasciavano presagire, sarebbe rassicurante anche per l'appassionato più negativo.
> Quando si vedrà qualcosa, gli animi saranno rasserenati, per come la vedo io.


Amico tifoso sostanzialmente concordo su quanto scrivi; aggiungerei che gli appassionati non negativi bensì scettici non "nascono" in questa stagione peraltro vittoriosa ma provengono da anni e anni di delusioni , di mercati impresentabili di proclami e promesse mai mantenute; gli animi si scaldano soprattutto perché le notizie non sono positive...al contrario con determinate certezze come giustamente scrivi gli animi sarebbero molto più gioiosi; deve essere chiaro che nessuno si diverte a contestare a priori e la speranza,penso di tutti, è sempre quella di essere smentiti dai FATTI ma anche basta proclami di grandezza ad oggi sempre disattesi lo scrivo a scanso di equivoci diretto alla sola proprietà.....


----------



## danjr (21 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> col Moneyball, vendi Leao, lo sostituisci con tre pippe che costano poco , una che corre, una che fa i dribbling, una che sorride


Si m pioli non è brad pitt


----------



## danjr (21 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Che facciamo una partnership con Mapi Fashion?


il bonifico penso sia partito dalla stess banca


----------



## Swaitak (21 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si m pioli non è brad pitt


Brad Pitt era il Direttore dell'area tecnica, l'allenatore era un altro


----------



## Jino (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Liverpool Echo, l'obiettivo di Cardinale (che ha anche quote del Liverpool ma non ci sono conflitti di interesse nè incompatibilità NDR) è quello di riportare il Milan al top in Europa. Una delle priorità è al costruzione del nuovo stadio. Poi, Cardinale vuole sfruttare il legame tra Milan e moda creando prodotti ad hoc per attirare non solo i tifosi rossoneri. Il tutto attraverso il controllo dei costi e la sostenibilità seguendo l'esempio di Fenway Sports Group con il *Liverpool*.



Chiacchiere giornalistiche o meno, io non credo che arriva una nuova proprietà e si presenta con il nulla. Certo, si parla di continuità della precedente gestione, cioè investimenti ma sostenibili, Elliot ogni stagione ha investito in talenti, volete questi arrivino e si presentano con Origi, Adli e Pobega? Dai, non è verosimile.


----------



## Zenos (21 Giugno 2022)

-9


----------



## jumpy65 (21 Giugno 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Non so, siamo tutti contentissimi per il titolo strameritato, ma ho come la sensazione che il più recente allineamento dei pianeti abbia influito sulla vittoria finale. ( senza nulla togliere all'impegno dei ragazzi ). Ora ci si rende conto che, per consolidare prestazioni e risultati, magari un mercato mirato, come in effetti le trattative già avviate lasciavano presagire, sarebbe rassicurante anche per l'appassionato più negativo.
> Quando si vedrà qualcosa, gli animi saranno rasserenati, per come la vedo io.


Sai quante volte abbiamo vinto facendo più punti di quest'anno? Forse una negli anni 50 simulando i 3 punti. E potevano essere molto di piu con arbitraggi normali. Lascia perdere i pianeti...l'autoflagellazione del tifoso milanista è un cancro difficile da estirpare


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


>


Ma sta immagine dove l'hai pescata?  

Terrrribile


----------



## sampapot (22 Giugno 2022)

vuole....vuole...ma se non mette a disposizione un budget decente, faremo fatica d arrivare quarti, perché difficilmente i miracoli si ripetono


----------



## Djici (22 Giugno 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> vuole....vuole...ma se non mette a disposizione un budget decente, faremo fatica d arrivare quarti, perché difficilmente i miracoli si ripetono


Pure io voglio diventare millionario senza lavorare 
La cosa folle e che il nostro sia il primo proprietario ad avere questa idea rivoluzionaria. Vincere senza spendere.
Meno male che siamo noi i primi ad averci pensato. Speriamo di non essere copiati


----------

